# obsession bow colors



## aj.hiner (Jan 7, 2014)

Is there any where I can see the colors these bows are offered in?.I was watching them on the ATA show and they say yea u can get these bows in stormy hardwoods green, pink, blue, natural black etc..but they have nothing on there website that shows your color options for these bows..Any help would b appreciated


----------



## mossyoakpro (Jan 7, 2014)

I think the Stormy folks were waiting to release the new colors at the ATA....I am sure they will be loaded on the site after the show.

In the meantime you can go on AT and see them.


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 7, 2014)

Go to the Stormy Hardwoods web page or Facebook page to see the color options. Search AT for threads that have photos of bows coated. They look much better on a bow than they do in a big rectangle.


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 11, 2014)

Love the look of the new obsession and there camo they are using


----------



## NBN (Jan 12, 2014)

They are SWEET!!!


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 12, 2014)

Stormy is the coolest new camo. They are awesome on the new obsession


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are a few photos I took of the bows I have now.

The pattern really does pop when you see it in person and this is coming from a die hard Mossy Oak user.


----------



## Mike7474 (Jan 12, 2014)

Is the top photo Original with Red Cams?  I thought about getting gunmetal with red cams but I really like the look of that one.


----------



## Kris87 (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a good looking rig.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 12, 2014)

Mike7474 said:


> Is the top photo Original with Red Cams?  I thought about getting gunmetal with red cams but I really like the look of that one.



The top is original or grey, it just depends on who you're talking to.  

I'll post up some photos of my rig when all the accessories I ordered at the ATA show get in.  I'm really digging it so far.


----------



## alligood729 (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm still not changing......but they do have some good looking color combos!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jan 12, 2014)

Here is a Stormy Natural Phoenix with black limbs and orange cams, oh and a set of Center Punch Strings to match.


----------



## C Cape (Jan 13, 2014)

Bow looks sharp Derik.  Can't wait for Frank to shoot it some.


----------



## Carbon Element (Jan 13, 2014)

*Obsession*

I'm a HOYT man, but dang i want one of these bow's!!!


----------

